

Can now "rent" Kindle editions from Amazon? - cyanbane
http://www.amazon.com/Strange-Histories-Medieval-Renaissance-ebook/dp/B000OI16H4/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

======
MrEnigma
It seems that a 30 day rental window should be cost less than that.

For a book costing $14, it still costs 60% of the price to rent it. Even
blockbuster at their prices was 25-30% of a new release price, with red box
being 10% or so.

------
rfinn
That's not new. Although, I haven't seen it for relatively inexpensive books
very much.

~~~
romnempire
I believe it's targetted at the textbook market.

